# Intense M6 wird wohl nicht mehr gebaut!



## Rotor74 (5. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

habe heute auf der Intense-Homepage gelesen, dass das M6 (andere Rahmen auch) nunmehr ein Auslaufmodell ist (wird).

Hat jemand genauere Infos zu dem Thema?

Was kommt nun? Doch das Evo? Oder das 951.1?

Gruß
Rotor74


----------

